# muskingum river boat ramp????



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

hi guys, I was wondering if I could put my boat in at a ramp on boat dock road(Zanesville). I think it belongs to(or did) to either d & d marina and/or Muskingum valley boating association. I tried calling them, but, no luck getting thru. does anybody know anything about this ramp? can I use? how much it cost? how's the parking? I know I can use the Putnam ramp, but, the parking kind of sucks(too small), so, I guess i'm looking for an alternative without locking thru the locks.


----------



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

wow! 102 views & nobody seems to know anything about this boat ramp. weird.


----------



## froggtogg (May 10, 2009)

Read your post--D&D Marine has been closed for 2 or more years. I live about 5 miles from that ramp so I drove to the ramp today to check it out. The ramp has about a foot of mudd and dirt on half of it. Covered with weeds and a small tree. I did not see anyone living there and had a closed sign in the window. I use the Putnam ramp, but don't think it is kept very well. My opinion--don't use the D&D ramp. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Dresden has a very nice ramp!


----------



## froggtogg (May 10, 2009)

Agree with Foxbites--Dresden ramp is kept very clean and lots of parking. Was there wednesday--caught 5 smallies but were 10" and under. River Side also has a nice ramp with lots of parking and is kept clean. Good fishing guys!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Ia the ramp at lock # 11 still usable or is that Dresden ?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

ellis dam lock is shut down. You can only go to ellis dam from Dresden. There is a ramp at ellis but the water is very low right now


----------



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks froggtogg, that's what I wanted to know. the Dresden ramp is nice(fairly new), but, is 2 pools up from where I wanted to fish.


----------

